# TSF app for Android 2.3



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is a TSF app for Android 2.3 available for downing for Klu Curtis tablet LT 7029?
If so where could i download and how do i install?

There is an installer program on my tablet but i not sure whether that is right one to use
since in manual it said i need to download installer 3 file somewhere on the internet but they don't tell me what url to download it from?


Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Here's the TSF app for Android. Not sure if it will work on tablets though..

https://market.android.com/details?...zb2NpYWxrbm93bGVkZ2UudGVjaHN1cHBvcnRmb3J1bSJd


----------

